# Silverlight



## Fern (Dec 16, 2013)

Is it possible to open a Windows Media Player file with Silverlight? I've just 'made' a video with WMP but my friend can't open it because she has Silverlight.
Thanks.


----------



## kburra (Dec 16, 2013)

Where is she trying to view it from,did you upload to You tube,or just send her the file....why does she not use Windows media player to view???
*Silverlight is like Flash but it's from Microsoft,only Microsoft uses silverlight on their website*


----------



## Fern (Dec 17, 2013)

I sent her the file by email.,by the way she was talking WMP wasn't in her Apple computer.


----------



## kburra (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh so now you tell me it is an Apple Mac computer,never mind..Macs use Quick time to view Media files,which are not compatible with WMV files..best for her to download VLC media player on to her Mac,then can view what you sent her...read here:
http://features.en.softonic.com/how-to-watch-wmv-files-on-mac


----------



## Fern (Dec 18, 2013)

My humble apologies. Will do.


----------

